
Toshiba Memory America Optimizes RocksDB for SSDs - ngaut
https://www.businesswire.com/news/home/20190801005284/en/Toshiba-Memory-America-Optimizes-RocksDB-SSDs
======
gigatexal
Seems they formed it. Why not just contribute upstream?

~~~
gigatexal
Forked not formed.

